# Soap "Cakes"



## Anita Martin

Okay, I have this idea and wanted to know if anyone had tried it, and could give me a few pointers. I was watching that cake show the other night where they make boat cakes, motorcycle cakes etc. and then I saw a picture of a cupcake on a lady's website that was actually soap! Well....I got to thinking, what about a "Soap Cake"? 

I know that people are always looking for different ideas for bridal showers, birthday parties, etc. etc. I would like to create a soap in a cake mold, take it out and "frost" it with more soap. I would use lots of titanium dioxide or just not use goats milk in it so I could get some nice pastel colors...or whatever they wanted. 

The customer could then get the cake after a day or so, before it hardened too much, for their event, and cut slices of soap for their guests. I would provide a pretty paper to wrap each slice in as well as instructions on curing, etc. 

I'm thinking of a silicone mold for the cake, probably a bundt type or something with a hole in the center as I'm thinking that would be easier to cut. 

Any other ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Kalne

Go over to the dish and do a search in the gallery....I've seen some very neat cakes over there. I've seen the cupcakes over on etsy. And yes, they use silicone molds. I think it's a cool idea.


----------



## Anita Martin

I'm on my way...thanks!


----------



## a4patch

Anita,
Try Nizzy's site. http://nizzymoulds.com/Whipped/index.htm
PSD


----------



## Anita Martin

Okay, now I'm really inspired! Thanks for the links. I noticed that for whipped soap, it's recommended not to use a knife, but a wire or guitar string instead. Would that be the case on any log or mold soaps left to cure for a week or two before cutting? I hadn't thought about the possibility of the slices breaking. Peggy, I love that chocolate cake with white icing, and it's already cut.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

The whipped soap is not for the faint of heart! It was awful  Mine was also lye heavy in the end. Ask Sondra how she did hers, I still have her merenigue pie slice on a plate with a fork in my soap display in the soap room, it's been 'washed' a few times but it's still super pretty. Yep I have seen the bundt cakes done, then you cut slices to sell the soap, if you can go a step further and supply deli see through trays with dollies, it's beautiful for showers etc. Specility soaps are an excellent money maker, I make $10 on 4 ounces of soap, that doesn't cost me anymore to make than my normal soaps...go for it. Vicki


----------



## Guest

Log molds also make very pretty soap cakes... I made a very neat Chocolate cherry mint one once.. I did not use whipped soap at all.. used a very small amt of melt and pour for the frosting... white.. 
I made a small batch of chocolate soap, poured into the bottom of my log mold... with bits of cherry colored soap in it... I made a small batch of white soap (no goat milk) scented with peppermint... with bits of cherry in it... Made a third batch of chocolate cherry scented soap for the top... Poured melt and pour over the top so that it would drip over the sides of the cake... I will try to post a pic of it... 
Barb


----------



## a4patch

I would love to see some of your pictures. 

The bundt cake would just be a yummy scent of CP in a bundt cake?


----------



## Faye Farms

You could cut a log of soap into big cubes and make little Petit Fours.


----------



## adillenal

I would not use "lots of titanium dioxide". It makes for a not so nice texture anyway in my opinion. I made whipped soap once and it was successful and I got real pretty white and pastel colors but I cannot remember if I just used water. I must have since I would not have had snow white soap with goat milk. I still have most of that batch. Did not sell AT ALL. Probably because a bar feels like about an oz. But I had fun trying. I am over all of those fun things now. No time and my soap customers like plain soap apparently.


----------



## Anita Martin

Okay, I won't use the titanium to he extreme! I would like these slices to be really good soap, maybe get someone to buy more soap from me. I've been doing a lot of research online and there are some really great ideas out there. I have a friend that works at a flower shop that could probably help with some of my marketing. 

I'm going to try some small ones before attempting a bigger variety. 

Vicki I love that idea of the see-thru trays. I was thinking of a pink box, but that idea is so much nicer.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Well darn, I cannot get a pic to post... I never can... 
Barb


----------



## Anita Martin

barb, try using an image resizer. I have to resize the image, label it as a resized image so I don't get it confused with the originial, and then post. It only takes a minute...unless you're doing several. 
I also could never post pictures..until I found the image resizer and now it's quick and easy.
I want to see your pictures!

http://www.resize2mail.com/


----------



## Anita Martin

When did Walmart stop carrying silicone cookware? Now where am I going to find my "cake" molds?


----------



## a4patch

Agri in Petersburg has a cute pie, individual cup cakes with nice edges and a loaf pan. I have the loaf pan and love it.

I do put he silicone loaf pan down into a metal pan so it will not bulge.

Seems like the pie would work for Vicki's suggestion. The loaf would work for Barbara's suggestion.
http://www.agrisupply.com/category.asp_Q_ipp_E_0499_A_t_E_c_A_sb_E_0_A_action_E_showall_A_c_E_5400016


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

And you can just saran wrap glass molds also. I got my silicone for my kitchen from a strip mall, outletmall near us, it has two kitchen stores, they sell them during the holidays and also sell the beige ones now...mini cupcakes, regular cup cakes, large muffins, bread pans and bunts, minis with 4 and single normal sized ones...well they look smaller. I also have a silicone mat from them for my normal cookie pans. Normal silpat is way to expensive 

But ebay, you can find everything, and don't forget the ice cube trays they carry, they make the perfect size guest soaps and if I did samples that is how I would do it so there is no chance anyone things they are my regular bars. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin

I looked at the agri link in Petersburg. When I'm up that way trimming horses I usually have an appt.there and then have to head back towards home for another appt. with no time in between for shopping. Now, if I could get up earlier I'd be able to get there! I see they have mail order and the prices are right...just would like to put my hands on them before I buy...I think I'll check Target too.


----------



## SimplyE

Hi all, been awhile since I have been here.

Anyway, I make soap cakes. This is my latest chocolate mocha. It is all CP and a several step procedure to get the "filling". I have made several for parties, etc. I purchase my molds from the local thrift stores for less than a dollar. I am cheap! I have never done M&P, and the icing is always CP. I have also done whipped CP for frosting on cupcakes, super easy. I have never had a problem with the CP icing coming off, either. The FO I used is known to darken, so I did not do anything to it and let it do its thing.


----------



## a4patch

Ok, this is beautiful! Could you tell us more about the process and the FO's you used?


----------



## SimplyE

Thanks 

I used a silicone bundt mold that tapered out so I could make the "filling" smaller than the cake. I did not scent the filling so as to keep it white and poured a small batch of soap into the mold, less than half way. After it set up, I took that soap out and made the "chocolate" soap. I poured some soap into the mold, just enough to cover the bottom, and then placed the filling on top. I needed to get trace thick enough so the "filling" would not sink to the bottom, but thin enough so I could pour around the "filling". After setting the filling in, I poured the rest of the "chocolate" soap around to the top of the bundt mold, completely covering the "filling". I let that set up and then made a small batch of CP "icing" and drizzled it over the top and finalized by sprinkling some cocoa powder over the top. It was basically a three-day process, but I am pleased with how it turned out. I waited a bit too long to cut and did not get the best cuts, but it works.

The FO I used was Turkish Mocha from BB. It takes several weeks before it gets this dark. It was rather orange when I first poured.

On another note, I make soap cupcakes with whipped frosting using Nizzy's method. I personally think it is easier than regular soaping as the trace just doesn't matter. Though I have yet to make a regular batch of whipped soap. These are cupcakes that I made for a Christmas table scape for a contest. I topped them with those candy dragees and dusted the bases with gold mica. They are scented peppermint.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Yeah it's going to have to be a forum rule, you can't post anything anymore without directions  Vicki


----------



## Whitney

Very pretty Athena!


----------



## SimplyE

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Yeah it's going to have to be a forum rule, you can't post anything anymore without directions  Vicki


Ha! This one I schemed up and it actually turned out how I envisioned it, first try. Probably the last time that will ever happen


----------



## Kalne

Those are amazing! I could get into creating stuff like that.


----------



## hsmomof4

Athena,
your soaps are beautiful! I really liked the cupcakes!


----------



## SimplyE

hsmomof4 said:


> Athena,
> your soaps are beautiful! I really liked the cupcakes!


Thanks! They are fun, but can be work. I go in phases.

Now, I just need to get through my first year of kidding...


----------



## Anita Martin

Oh, those are sooooo pretty! Thanks so much for telling us how you do them. Do you sell them to people or just do them for family?


----------



## SimplyE

Anita Martin said:


> Oh, those are sooooo pretty! Thanks so much for telling us how you do them. Do you sell them to people or just do them for family?


Thanks! I sell them...Unfortunately, I need help with my website in order to be more productive. Know of anybody who can help me convert it to a content management system (CMS) so I can update it? Only been selling since last august.

www.Simply-Eden.com


----------



## buckrun

Lovely stuff! How creative you are.


----------



## Faye Farms

Athena, I love your website. Not being able to update it would be frustrating though. 

I must say I was feeling adventuresome today and tried my first soap cupcakes because of this thread. I forgot about some little 1 oz foody type FO's I have. I made some Maple Walnut Fudge cupcakes. My whipped soap topping was too runny so I couldn't pipe it on like I had wanted. It was stiff enough that it still looks somewhat realistic though.


----------



## SimplyE

OHH! Pics! Maple fudge Walnut sounds really good! One of the things about whipped soap is super cold lye solution. I stick it in the freezer until it is slushy. I know of someone who did cupcakes, but did not whip the "frosting". Actually, Anne-Marie from BB has something about it on her blog, I believe. 

Thanks for the compliment on the website. A friend did it, but is going through some life difficulty so I am kind of stuck.


----------



## Faye Farms

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6101151&id=67002646899

I like the overall look but my whipped topping was too runny. I just used my regular recipe and whipped it. So there may be too many liquid oils in it. I used room temp lye so that may have been too warm as well since it was in the 90's yesterday. I was thinking of trying again with just whipping some lard and coconut oil together. I'll cool my lye water too. I added cocoa powder to the cupcake part but I am hoping it will discolor a bit more as it cures. With this scent there has to be some vanilla in there.


----------



## nightskyfarm

Nice website, Athena! You need a shopping cart. I do so not like the Paypal cart. Look into Zen or Cube Cart. Heather has had a round with setting hers up. I have a Cube Cart where the customer can pay through Paypal, but it goes into your cart. Love many of your soaps!


----------



## Kalne

Those look great Heather! I'm curious to know if/when you try to use one do you think the top will come off?


----------



## Faye Farms

Kalne said:


> Those look great Heather! I'm curious to know if/when you try to use one do you think the top will come off?


Thanks! I've been wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## SimplyE

@ Heather. I love those! Yes, you need the harder oils. I did one similar to the Nizzy tut, but changed it up a bit to use what I have. I bet yours changes colors. My cake was really light in the beginning and took the four weeks to cure as dark as it is.

I have not actually used the soap cupcakes, but I have some from close to a year ago, and their tops are stuck on just fine. I will have to try one and see what happens. As cute as they are, they are probably a giant PITA to use. LOL!

@Jennifer. The problem that I am finding out with shopping carts, is that you cannot use your own design. I really like the design of my website, but just having problems integrating it.


----------



## a4patch

Heather, 
I looked at the rest of your picts. Hope you don't mind. You have some beautiful soaps there. Can you explain how you did the Luv spell hearts.

Blessings,


----------



## Anita Martin

Oh, and I loved those boxes Heather! Where can we get instructions on how to make those? I would love to make pretty custom boxes to put my gift soap in. Those are beautiful!


----------



## Faye Farms

a4patch said:


> Heather,
> I looked at the rest of your picts. Hope you don't mind. You have some beautiful soaps there. Can you explain how you did the Luv spell hearts.
> 
> Blessings,


Thank You. I can hardly claim to be original though. I use a slab mold. Pour your slab. Save back a bit of soap and color it for the hearts. Put it in a squeezable bottle with a fine tip (like the ketchup bottles at restaurants). Then make dots all over the slab with your squeeze bottle of soap. After that take a fine utensil, I use those wood bamboo skewers, and pull the skewer through the dots.


----------



## Faye Farms

Anita Martin said:


> Oh, and I loved those boxes Heather! Where can we get instructions on how to make those? I would love to make pretty custom boxes to put my gift soap in. Those are beautiful!


I'm assuming you are talking about these http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5786573&id=67002646899

I bought them from Sunshine Candle and Soap Boxes. I love these boxes. The price is great and you don't have to order a ton of them. I bought 2 different kinds to see what I liked the best. http://www.tealightboxes.com/Kraft_Soap_Gift_Box_with_Round_Acetate_Window_p/rsgb-10 pack.htm
http://www.tealightboxes.com/Clear_Round_Window_Soap_Gift_Box_p/rsgb662 - 10 pack.htm


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians

Where did you get this mold?


----------



## Faye Farms

It's a Kelsie 18 bar slab mold. http://www.kelseiscreations.com/page3.html


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Kalne

I saw those boxes when you posted about your market on the dish.....I've got a couple different kinds ordered too. Do you charge extra for your sets so you recoup the cost of the box? I've never been able to sell much in the way of sets and am always looking for a new way to package things. What kind of paper do you wrap your soaps in? I love using scrap book paper but I hate that they have a bar code printed on the inside along with the price.


----------



## SimplyE

Oh! I love those boxes! What a fabulous idea! Great, one more thing on my shopping list...


----------



## Faye Farms

Kalne said:


> I saw those boxes when you posted about your market on the dish.....I've got a couple different kinds ordered too. Do you charge extra for your sets so you recoup the cost of the box? I've never been able to sell much in the way of sets and am always looking for a new way to package things. What kind of paper do you wrap your soaps in? I love using scrap book paper but I hate that they have a bar code printed on the inside along with the price.


I do charge a couple of dollars extra to recoup my expenses with purchasing the boxes. I wrap my soaps in scrapbooking paper as well. I buy those huge, really cheap paper packs. While I like the fact that it keeps my packaging costs way down I hate the fact that if I find a particular pattern of paper I really like that I can't buy just that one paper in bulk. I talked to a lady who owns a scrapbooking store and she told me those huge paper packs are usually paper from discontinued patterns.


----------



## nightskyfarm

SimplyE said:


> @Jennifer. The problem that I am finding out with shopping carts, is that you cannot use your own design. I really like the design of my website, but just having problems integrating it.


Oh yes you can to a point. I did with my cube cart. If you know a little about html you can do it. Check out my cart though it is not the same as my site; it is me all the way. All you do is apply new skins and then tweak them .
http://www.nightskyfarmgoatcheese.com/cubecart


----------

